# Unknown Bumps!



## Mann662 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

A friend of mine just sent me some photos of her Dog. She Just came down with these bumps and the owner is quite worried about it. We all advised her to take the dog to the vet asap, but has anyone come across something like this before?

Thanks!


----------



## Mann662 (Jul 2, 2009)

Update: She is waiting at the vet right now. I hope she is ok :-/


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Maybe an allergy to fleas or some other kind of bug?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is an allergic reaction and giving benadryl can help but in severe cases the vets will give a shot of steroids. If she is at the vet that is good, I bet it was a bug of some sort that did that. Like a bee or an ant. The first time I saw my dogs get hives like that I FREAKED out. Now I know what to do but the first time is always scary! good luck let us know what they say.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Maybe an allergy to fleas or some other kind of bug?


Hives like that are more of an acute allergic reactions vs an allergy like a season allergy.


----------



## DBBrown307 (Jul 23, 2009)

*bumps*

Hello,

I am Cori's owner. I just got home from the vet. She was given a fast-acting allergy shot along with a prescription of prednisolone. The best guess for the source of her hives is a reaction to a bee sting. We have another dog who spends every second with her who does not have a single bump on him. The vet stated that when hives get that bad the fast-acting shot is needed. Don't try to wait bumps like these out! Get in to your vet quickly. Cori is now happily chewing on a rawhide while the bumps go down.

For anyone in the future: She did not seem to be in any pain by the bumps. She was not itching or scratching and would let my husband and I touch them and her ears turned a bright pink.

Thank you!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am happy to hear your dog is doing good!


----------



## Mann662 (Jul 2, 2009)

Glad to hear that Cori is ok Danielle! :woof:


----------

